# Would you sell 10 years of your life?



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Imagine you could transfer 10 years of your life to someone else. You become a decade older and the other person becomes a decade younger. 

There's no time traveling, no change in your birthday or government records, your body is just 10 years older. The new wear and tear on your body would be ten year's worth of the average of wear and tear you've been experiencing over every previous year of your life (natural wear and tear plus whatever you've put your body through via sports, drugs, etc). Your natural death would be 10 years earlier than it would have been if everything else in your life had been exactly the same (of course you could still die of unnatural causes). 

What's the *minimum* amount of money you would sell those years for?


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

I want to say that the money would be in your national currency, but I'm afraid that would create a bunch of unforeseen implications...let's say USD or some other wealthy country. Or you can answer for whatever currency you want.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Wait a second.....there need to be more options. What about Yes for $0 because I don't care???


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

> There's no time traveling, no change in your birthday or government records, your body is just 10 years older.


That's the big deal breaker of this trade, the fact that trading will cause my body to age, if maybe I would stay as the current age but suddenly have the other 10 years get decided by some new fate (cancer, getting hit by a car,shot in the head) rather than suddenly accelerating in age I would take the deal, I like my youthful body.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I wouldn't. I'm not interested in speeding up the decay. I want to take my time and savor it. There's no amount of money that would make me want to skip where I'm at.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I wouldn't. I'm not interested in speeding up the decay. I want to take my time and savor it. There's no amount of money that would make me want to skip where I'm at.


You wrote that just to make me feel bad about myself, didn't you? :mellow:


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

AnneM said:


> You wrote that just to make me feel bad about myself, didn't you? :mellow:


How would you respond if I said: "yes?"


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

tanstaafl28 said:


> How would you respond if I said: "yes?"


With gratitude, actually.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

AnneM said:


> With gratitude, actually.


I can't say it was intentional, but you're welcome to be grateful anyway. I for one am glad to have encountered you even in this somewhat impersonal level. You possess a singularly witty and naughty mind, and that alone is worth the cost of admission. 
:tongue:


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I can't say it was intentional, but you're welcome to be grateful anyway. I for one am glad to have encountered you even in this somewhat impersonal level. You possess a singularly witty and naughty mind, and that alone is worth the cost of admission.
> :tongue:


I like you, too, Clarice. 









I sure am glad I didn't sell all those decades of my life for $0 before I joined PerC.


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

AnneM said:


> You wrote that just to make me feel bad about myself, didn't you? :mellow:


I wouldn't either 

I'm still barely hanging to what is left of my youth... Now I would do the following deal, cut 10 years of my lifespan at old age... not get older, just die earlier as long as it is a painless death instead of what my grandparents had to go through. I'd even go further and die right here and now, provided it is an honourable heroic death in war or saving someone's life or any other heroic deed. Despite the recent events in my life which has led to me advancing slightly up the social ladder, I'd take death in combat any time over living, however good that life may be from now on.

When talking about life, I feel like Jon Snow in Game of Thrones: "I never asked for it! I don't want it!" For me it is a burden, even the good days are a burden. And I'm not saying this in a depressed or "woe is me" sense. I just don't like it.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Strelnikov said:


> When talking about life, I feel like Jon Snow in Game of Thrones: "I never asked for it! I don't want it!" For me it is a burden, even the good days are a burden. And I'm not saying this in a depressed or "woe is me" sense. I just don't like it.


Why does it make me so happy to read that? That seems wrong....

I will pray for you to someday have your heart's desire of dying in combat, Strelnikov.


----------



## VoicesofSpring (Mar 31, 2019)

Sucky deal, first let's pretend I indeed have 10 years at least to live, and not less than 10.
Why should I sold 10 years of fruitfulness out of the blue, just for mere euros ?
And the consequences are making some impact on more than the 10 years talked about ! 
You are literally depriving yourself of valuable time to spend, you got strike with the whole 10 years negative side in one go, and what happens when you got checked about the sudden billions in your hand ? 

And the person gaining these 10 years increase, what if they are doing stuffs that make your blood boils ? Or what if they turn spoiled by the 10 years increase and your gift turn poisonous to them and everyone else ? What if you regret it all because on the verge of finding the truth of the world or whatever you set your eyes on, death come and say "Hi, it's time, we go NOW, too bad you didn't have something like 10 years more lmao".

Well, my reply is NO.
@Strelnikov How old are you ? I though you were younger than me ? Ô. O


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

VoicesofWitch said:


> @Strelnikov How old are you ? I though you were younger than me ? Ô. O


I'm 33... although I still look like I'm in my late 20s. Usually, people are surprised I'm over 30.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Hey, here's a plot twist. What if the ten or more years I gave the other person they had to live like me, in the sense that they would be walking around thinking, "Sigh, why can't I just die?" Then I would be dead and laughing so hard at them for wanting to live longer. :laughing: *The irony! *


----------



## VoicesofSpring (Mar 31, 2019)

Strelnikov said:


> I'm 33... although I still look like I'm in my late 20s. Usually, people are surprised I'm over 30.


Got It, for I don't reasons I thought you were 25 y o max, sorry for the mistake !


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

AnneM said:


> I like you, too, Clarice.
> 
> View attachment 832669
> 
> ...


----------



## Rong Wong (Feb 16, 2018)

No deal. Time's more valuable than money. 

I'm more in the buyer's market than the seller's anyway.

@AnneM
You sound like a seller. I'll give you $2 million and some shares I own in a Betamax cassette manufacturer. Vinyl records came back, VCRs might be next. If they do, you can corner the market. Think of all the cinnamon you can buy. You could start your own spice shop. Call it "Spicy Anne's Spice Emporium" - now with 300 varieties of cinnamon.

I should tell you, the $2 million will be paid in a new product I’m developing – Rong’s Bitcoin. Our motto is "what has fiat currency done for you lately?".


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor (Jan 4, 2018)

10 years is a lot, but a million dollars are a million dollars.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

more than 5 mil. Mostly because its possible. I don't mind living 10 years less.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't want to be older than thirty, honestly.

I'd sell for less than $100,000.

I think $1,000 sounds reasonable, just because I don't want to be a sucker giving it away for free.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Rong Wong said:


> @AnneM
> You sound like a seller. I'll give you $2 million and some shares I own in a Betamax cassette manufacturer. Vinyl records came back, VCRs might be next. If they do, you can corner the market. Think of all the cinnamon you can buy. You could start your own spice shop. Call it "Spicy Anne's Spice Emporium" - now with 300 varieties of cinnamon.
> 
> I should tell you, the $2 million will be paid in a new product I’m developing – Rong’s Bitcoin. Our motto is "what has fiat currency done for you lately?".


:laughing: Are you kidding me?? I can't sell anything! I think my mom messed me up on that front with her fanatical hatred of fundraisers and sales pitches. 

And speaking of VCRs, I was recently at a thrift store where they wanted to charge me $1 a VHS tape. I was like, "Excuse me? You only have a million of these! They're not exactly flying off the shelves back there. You should pay _*me*_ $1 for each one I take off your hands!" And she was like, "Well, vinyl came back in; these could, too." And I was like, "No. Nobody misses getting halfway thru a fucked up VHS tape."


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I'd rather kill myself right now than wake up 10 years older 
So no I would not


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

I'd sell it for at least $500,000. I'd be 38 which isn't that old and I'd have a lot of money, so sure why not.


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

To me this is a rhetorical question; as time is only thing in our lives that is truly finite, what could have a higher value?

It is funny how many people you will find who are preoccupied with conserving their money and energy (both of which you can always get more of) yet are utterly negligent with their time.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Time is priceless to me, so no amount of money would be enough for me to trade any of it.


----------



## FullMoon (Jun 13, 2014)

Nope, won't sell. Time is too precious. Selling means I have less time to spend with my loved ones on this planet. I wouldn't sell it for anything.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

My youth is something I can't have forever, and while I wouldn't be too old (I'd turn 29 or 30), I had wasted enough of my youth just by doing nothing actively. That's more a waste of my life than any of the YouTube videos could do and that ain't a deal for me. Money isn't good enough itself for wasted time.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Besides being worn out...

In exchange for what?


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

Don't we already sell our lives?


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

JVal said:


> I don't want to be older than thirty, honestly.
> 
> I'd sell for less than $100,000.
> 
> I think $1,000 sounds reasonable, just because I don't want to be a sucker giving it away for free.


why not?


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Convex said:


> why not?


Being older than 30 or giving it away for free?


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

JVal said:


> Being older than 30 or giving it away for free?


being older than 30

but if i could be a short time financial advisor for you, $1k for 10 years of your life you'd still be a sucker


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Convex said:


> being older than 30
> 
> but if i could be a short time financial advisor for you, $1k for 10 years of your life you'd still be a sucker


Yeah I've rethought that, I'd rather just give it away for free than get $1k

I don't want to deal with being old, my body physically weakening and all that shit. I barely want to live at this age and it can only get worse from here.

I wouldn't do the deal for any amount of money if selling 10 years of my life meant I suddenly became 10 years older though


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

JVal said:


> Yeah I've rethought that, I'd rather just give it away for free than get $1k
> 
> I don't want to deal with being old, my body physically weakening and all that shit. I barely want to live at this age and it can only get worse from here.
> 
> I wouldn't do the deal for any amount of money if selling 10 years of my life meant I suddenly became 10 years older though


you don't just suddenly collapse as you age given you keep up in shape, but if it's something else then i'm sorry


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Idk--I'm thinking 2 million.

Ten years is a lot, but with that much money I could make sure my loved ones never had to fear homelessness. Plus, probably have some left over to travel and enjoy life. 

I think ten years poor would still be amazing and valuable, but it won't make sure my child is never homeless, so I'd take the money for them.

Fortunately the question is just hypothetical, because I really wouldn't want to sell lifetime--I already sell my time as a wage worker, though tbh I sell it for a lot less.


----------



## dwilliams (Jan 17, 2020)

Interesting poll you have there, haha!


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

I wouldn't sell any years of my life for any amount.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

5 million, and I wouldn't have to work, so am I reeeeaaaallly losing time?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I've already sold mine when I turned 18.


----------

